# AC DS or AC Rev?



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm more exctied about AC for the Rev because the possibilities are endless.  I also prefer console games.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 11, 2005)

ACDS I mean...its ONLINE!


----------



## ƒish (Jul 11, 2005)

im more excited about the possibilities for the Revolution Version... but ACDS is my main focus as of now     

oh, and im pretty sure the Revolution version will be online aswell     

*votes Revolution anyway*


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2005)

Well for now I'm focused on AC DS of course, but AC Rev will just be awsome!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jul 11, 2005)

AC for the Revolution because it is such a mystery.


----------



## MGMT (Jul 17, 2005)

this si a hard 1 for me but i have to say ac rev :evillaugh:


----------



## SysteMeltDown911 (Jul 17, 2005)

OHE333, u said rev sucks! But i vote for DS


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2005)

NO I SAID THAT XBOX IS AWESOME AND IS THE BEST SYSTEM THATS OUT !!!!!
cuz im a bigg fan of halo 2 and 1


----------



## MasterDS (Jul 22, 2005)

ACDS because it's closer.


----------



## GAMEQ (Jul 25, 2005)

ACDS it's closer but I want to see AC for the Rev.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Aug 11, 2005)

Suprisingly...ACDS beat AC Rev!


----------



## GAMEQ (Aug 14, 2005)

Now the competition is closer. I forgot to vote before. >_<


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2005)

AC Revolution, of course!


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Suprisingly...ACDS beat AC Rev!


 Not anymore!  >=D


----------



## DSFAN121 (Sep 2, 2005)

*votes ACDS*


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 2, 2005)

This is REALLY tough... At the moment, I'm more excited about Animal Crossing DS, because I know more about it.  Animal Crossing Revolution does have more potential, of course, and it will probably use the Revolution's unique features, along with the controller.  And more than 4 people multiplayer will probably be implemented into AC Rev, so yeah... But AC DS is closer, and I do have a lot of plans for it....

I can't vote for anything because I can't decide.


----------



## Monkey09 (Sep 2, 2005)

It really doesnt matter because they will both be Wi-Fi but AC:WW is out now.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2005)

I think that ACDS is gonna absolutely rule! I mean, 
online capabilities, touch screen control, you can play it anywhere!!!

This means if i want toplay in the middle of the night i won't have to wake my bro up!

But i do agree that AC rev is a bit of a mystery and I'm pretty curious...


----------



## The Rutles (Sep 18, 2005)

Has it been announced for the Revolution?




			
				Piggy in the Middle: by the Rutles said:
			
		

> They say revolution is in the air! I made a stinky in my underwear, and I don't care!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Link (Sep 20, 2005)

ACDS!!!!


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I finally decided.  I voted for AC Revolution.  When I found out about the controller, I was at awe at all of the possibilities...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 20, 2005)

i voted before i saw the controller...i never thought of that (AC + REV controller)...that's gonna make quite an interesting combination.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Sep 26, 2005)

Once we get more info on ACRev, our votes may change, but hardly any of us could pass up portable ONLINE Animal Crossing!


----------



## Dark_viscount (Sep 28, 2005)

I am excited about Animal Crossing Wild World because it's portable. But I am even more excited about Animal Crossing on Revolution because of the Revolution's controller. Just imagine how fun fishing would be on this game.


----------



## YesManJr's_Cohort (Oct 2, 2005)

DS right now.Mainly because I don't really know anything about the Rev one. :eh:


----------



## DSFAN121 (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll probably like the Rev one better, but for now, the DS one amazes me.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 2, 2005)

The DS has everything you could want.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 2, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> The DS has everything you could want.


 And more, in some ways, it seems.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Oct 2, 2005)

Yeah, and there's probably more to come that nintendo has hushed up to surprise everyone.


----------



## Monkey09 (Oct 2, 2005)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and there's probably more to come that nintendo has hushed up to surprise everyone.


 I wonder if the REV will have surprises.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 3, 2005)

Monkey09 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Knowing Nintendo, yes.


----------



## SMRPG1 (Oct 3, 2005)

I am looking forward to Animal Crossing Wild Worlds more than the Revolution one since there's literally no info on it!


----------



## helmsdeep (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm more excited about Animal Crossing DS, because that's the one that I know a whole lot of information about, while AC Rev's details are shrouded in mystery right now.


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm more exited about AC: WW because, well, it'll be here sooner.


----------



## Micah (Dec 13, 2005)

AC:WW


----------



## SL92 (Dec 14, 2005)

AC WW, welllll, because its portable!


----------



## SuperDragonite (Dec 17, 2005)

ACWW, it's online and you can take it anywhere!


----------



## SL92 (Dec 17, 2005)

:eh: AC rev would be online to!


----------



## Dark-Pikachu-0 (Dec 21, 2005)

With up to 9 GBof disk capacity and that awesom controller we could have THOUSANDS of items. Plus, with better graphical capabilities we could get some awesome graphics. We could keep the camera angle like it is in ACWW but maybe we (inside ACWW's camera angle) could rotate the gamera to see the back of buildnigs and get a better perspective of what we want to see mking hide n seek better. More people online at the same time... and maybe even unique personalities for each animal in up to 100 (maybe more) different animals.


----------



## Truffles (Dec 24, 2005)

Animal Corssing on the Revolution is going to be really awesome


----------



## Domo! (Jan 16, 2006)

what is revolutions?
  
:huh:


----------



## aabattery (Jan 21, 2006)

Has AC Revo been confirmed?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 21, 2006)

Wht has been said about it?


----------



## Tyler (Jan 21, 2006)

Rev. The rev is wifi to so maybe you could connect ds and rev?


----------

